# Salt prices 2017



## lawnboy (Jul 28, 2000)

Has anyone got their built salt prices in Michigan yet this year? I got a price around $65. Wondering if that's the norm.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Nothing firm here in ct. state bids are being opened this week. Last year it went down $10 per ton mid season.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

49.50 a ton 500 ton minimum. Came down 5ish bucks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yes...sounds a bit high but everyone gets different pricing based on volume and pay history.


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

So far heard anywhere from $50ish all the way to 80ish.


----------



## CptCanuck (Aug 6, 2017)

Jeesh, we are paying wroughly 130 per ton up here. Mind you thats Canadian. Even bulk orders you save maybe 10 a ton if your lucky. 

Makes me want to get cracking on my brine setup this year.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

does salt come under the free trade like automobiles? maybe come and pick up your own


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

leolkfrm said:


> does salt come under the free trade like automobiles? maybe come and pick up your own


Hampton corners, $62.00 Ton pickup. 22 ton minimal, $72.20 delivered. $7.00 per ton less than last years price. No credit available,


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

$56.50 for Morton Blue


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

absolutely said:


> $56.50 for Morton Blue


Can you deliver it to me for that and give me 60 days credit...


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

What is blue Morton?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

fireside said:


> What is blue Morton?


Salt that comes from Morton that's blue.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

LapeerLandscape said:


>


Wonder how long the loaders last in that environment...


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok I was thinking it was treated with something like magic brown or clearlane green


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

CptCanuck said:


> Jeesh, we are paying wroughly 130 per ton up here. Mind you thats Canadian. Even bulk orders you save maybe 10 a ton if your lucky.
> 
> Makes me want to get cracking on my brine setup this year.


That's full retail. Whosesale is low 80's and that's for a 2200 lb tonne.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

leolkfrm said:


> does salt come under the free trade like automobiles? maybe come and pick up your own


As long as it's made in North America there is no duty.


----------



## MJ Golden (Sep 6, 2017)

What is the best way to quote de-icing for commercial parking lots?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

fireside do you sell salt? ive been paying 90 for the past three years. we usually go and pick up like ten yards at a clip for brine making


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

MJ Golden said:


> What is the best way to quote de-icing for commercial parking lots?


Figure out area of parking lot, and multiply by your application rate. 750 pounds per are is generally accepted rate for the eastern half of the country. Out west, no clue. Can't help ya.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Broncslefty7 said:


> fireside do you sell salt? ive been paying 90 for the past three years. we usually go and pick up like ten yards at a clip for brine making


I usually don't sell but to a few buddies in a pinch. I pay far less than that for straight salt last year 61 deliveried. I usually take 50 ton at a time but and mix of straight and treated magic


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

If you are buying 10 yards why not get a tri axle and save the money? 20 tons takes you to bulk pricing from the port!


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm. It sure what port your talking about and I don't have any trouble axles.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Broncslefty7 said:


> I'm. It sure what port your talking about and I don't have any trouble axles.


IWP???


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

The port of new haven ct better know as gateway terminal. They bring in 80 percent of salt into the state of ct!


----------



## lawnboy (Jul 28, 2000)

Well I ended up locking in at $ 61.50 for the year. Not too bad


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Between my caryforward BIG, my prepaid salt at their depot, and my leftovers in my shed, ive got well over 1000 tons ready for this winter and havnt paid a dime.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Salt prices are the same as last year 57 straight salt and 86 for magic bulk pricing. I have 2 loads coming on Tuesday.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

fireside said:


> Salt prices are the same as last year 57 straight salt and 86 for magic bulk pricing. I have 2 loads coming on Tuesday.


Do they deliver up to the new london area?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Maybe I’ll buy it off you fireside, especially now I know what you pay for it


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Maybe I'll buy it off you fireside, especially now I know what you pay for it


He can probably give you 90 days credit too...


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Pricing no secret!! That's ports price for all not buying under contract. Tonight sucked as I watch one of my accounts burn down! Hopefully they rebuild quickly.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I thought new London or Groton recivied barges of salt too? I do know delivery cost are on the list for that area. You may want to look just over the state line in RI.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

70 a ton delivered in jerzy.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

fireside said:


> Pricing no secret!! That's ports price for all not buying under contract. Tonight sucked as I watch one of my accounts burn down! Hopefully they rebuild quickly.


Fireside watched on the side as a fire burned down his account. Coincidence??


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Actually I'm a firefighter!!! It was very sad watching after 20 years of servicing the location I know lots of people how work there. Knowing how big business work and how they handled past fires at other locations I say open before Xmas fingers crossed for all involved


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

fireside said:


> Actually I'm a firefighter!!! It was very sad watching after 20 years of servicing the location I know lots of people how work there. Knowing how big business work and how they handled past fires at other locations I say open before Xmas fingers crossed for all involved


Wow that would be impressive. Around here it would be 6 months before they start tear down


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

They need to get it back open for the holidays. When Manchester burned 3 times the last burned the roof off!! It was open in 2.5 months. They are designed to be burned clean off the slab and build. I know the contractor rebuilding McDonald's he has 6 weeks from the day they close into opening. That means complete demo of the building and newcstructure


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Friday’s burned down again? It’s already burned down like four times


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

No orange this time. Manchester burned three times.If you notice no more mulch along any Fridays building. They all have stone out two feet from the building!


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

River rock is nice stuff. I got my uncles dunken donuts switched over to hat a few years back


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

$ 42.00 here FOB


----------

